# doggie car sickness



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Although there are lots of doggie messages on this forum, I couldn't find a single one on car sickness. Although we said we would not replace our beloved Guiness very quickly when he died in January, life seemed so empty that we picked up our wonderful new Sheltie pup 3 weeks ago. (She is now 11 weeks old) Unfortunately she has been sick every time she has travelled in the car, even on the short trip to the vets (about 7 minutes) We are hoping to take her in the van soon when she is allowed out after her second injection, but what can we do about the sickness? There must be others who have had the same problem, so please, please advise!! She'd love the trip once we got there!

Hope someone has the solution.

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

You could try Flower remedies. I've never had to use this but I've seen it recommended on another forum.
http://www.holisticpetsupplies.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21_25_46&products_id=374


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

weaver said:


> Although there are lots of doggie messages on this forum, I couldn't find a single one on car sickness.


Here's one:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1974.html#1974

Dave


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry cant be of much help. We have an older Sheltie who is frequently sick when travelling. We feed him on well mashed up chappie ( yes I know it was at the bottom end of dog food brands - but our vet / kennels reckon its easily digestible ) and pedigree chum pouches, This seems to have reduced the sickness. Since its an older dog we give him 4 small meals a day now.

What does your vet say? I suppose it depends on how distressed your dog is versus the mess we have to clean up.

Good luck with this, we have had Shelties for 20 years. They are really beautiful and friendly dogs. Our own is very healthy and the sickness doesn't seem to bother him too much.

Richard


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Our Yorkie is also car sick - Gets into a right panic just getting into the car or MH and. We used to leave her at home with our grown up children but I spent more time ringing home to check if she was OK and she always sulked when we came back that I thought I would give it a go. Vince (Sharbul) recommended that we gave her a ginger biscuit before travelling to see if that worked. I found some herbal remedy travel sick pills for dogs in Pets R Us as tried them. (They contain ginger) I also travel with the dog in front with the window open so that she can stand up and put her nose outside. To get her used to coming in the van I would bring her in with me whenever I went inside just to get her used to the van. She is still sick some times but getting better. I also travel with a towel over me for these times. Feel much better when she is with us now.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Rescue Remedy! Buy it from Boots or other chemists. We tried it for Sabre our extremly car/van sick dog.

Lyn wife thought that it was worth a try, I thought that it was a load of rubbish, however, Sabre doesn't know what it is though and it does work!

Try it you will be surprised

Cheers


Eddie


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I think the advice given by Redsonja is great, we always take our dogs into the MH just to 'visit' so they can get used to it, because, as you know you do getting rattles and bangs that can be a bit startling if you are a dog.

The sickness thing often happens with pups, try travelling with her on your knee wrapped in her baby blanket (assuming she has one), spray DAP in the car before you put her in.

Try and give her the car = fun , car= treat at the other end of journey, assimulation.

When you is likkle a car/ MH is a big scary noisy place and you need cuddles to reassure you.......


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> Rescue Remedy! Buy it from Boots or other chemists. We tried it for Sabre our extremly car/van sick dog.
> 
> Lyn wife thought that it was worth a try, I thought that it was a load of rubbish, however, Sabre doesn't know what it is though and it does work!
> 
> ...


It calms you down a bit, we used it when we first flew on an airplane, and it worked for us, I hope you find something that helps, my friends dog is the same, she cant take her in the car at all, you could try the dog in the motorhome, my dog cries all the time in a car but is quiet in the van, I know is not the same as him being sick but you never know, could be worth a try

Anne


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

bouncer said:


> Try and give her the car = fun , car= treat at the other end of journey, assimulation.


Spot on. Took us about an hour a day for a week to get a dogs to go in the car without a fight, now they know that it's going to involve some fun they get in every time.

Can seem like it ain't gonna happen to start with, but once they 'get it', it's great. 

Regarding the sickness, remember your puppy is still very young and she is more sensitive at that age. Also, never tell them off for being sick, it will just make them more stressed and liable to do it again. When they are good, even the smallest thing as that age, tell them how great they are. This makes them more relaxed generally and will reduce the chances of sickness.

All dogs wanna do is make you happy, I wish more people were like them! :lol:

Stick at it, your dog will love your for it. 8)


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've trained dogs for a few years and found a couple of things that work:

Anti static strips from your local Halfords of car bits shop. Ever wondered why dogs know a storm is coming? - static in the air. This can make some dogs sick.

Crystallised ginger or ginger nut biscuits. Don't feed them anything beforehand (just for it to come back up) but an hour or so before the trip, a small amount of ginger will settle the stomach.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Will go and get some Rescue Remedy and ginger biscuits I think, and see how we get on. Also start taking her out for little trips with fun at the end in a couple of weeks when she is allowed out. She really is sick, not just once but several times, but we are hoping she will be better when she is used to it. We started by taking her in her sleeping crate, then tried her in the front on my husband's lap. I think she lasted slightly longer that way. Hope to be able to report some happy trips in the near future!

Happy travelling!
Louise


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

I would agree with the Rescue Remedy, it certainly calms our labrador down on bonfire night or if there is a thunderstorm, we spray it on his tongue, also calmed hubby down when we were "Lost in France"

As for the car sickness, our previous labrador was always sick, our vet told us to limit what he could see out of the windows of the car as the scenery going past was probably what was making him sick, it worked and he stopped being sick when we went out in the car, I don't know how you would acheive this in a motorhome though.

Jacqui


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/ccp51/cc/dog-behaviour/travel-sickness.shtml

The above site may be usefull.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Try a G & T it certainly calms me down. But on a more serious note our Late Westy suffered from car sickness, so we tried an anti static strip worked a treat but then she was nervous of anything. When a puppy wouldn't even wear a lead just through herself down on the ground and wouldn't move. 
We miss her a lot 13 when she moved on to doggy heaven .


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

*no more doggie sickness.*

We gradually introduced Bonnie, our sheltie to the car and van, and she did get a little better, but not much. When we mentioned it to the vet and said we were thinking of using Rescue Remedy he referred us to his colleague who also dealt with homoeopathic remedies and she prescribed cocculus 30c. We made a trip from Kent to Poole for our service at Essanjay - no sickness at all. We too were a bit sceptical beforehand - but wow! What a result! No more worrying about long trips!

Thanks for all your help with this problem. We wouldn't have thought of anything but conventional treatment without your help. The vet said he could give her some of that but it would make her very dozy and has occasional unwanted side effects.

Happy travelling to you all
Louise


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Delighted to hear she is getting on so well - she's lovely!

It's so nice to read a happy doggy story on here today. Recently they have been so sad, I've had to get the tissues before logging on. Thanks weaver and Bonnie.

Sue


----------

